# cutter not working



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

my p cuts isn't working it is doing eater on of 2 things. i eather get a message saying this. "can not open the output device. error initializing cutter" or when i mess with the settings it says it is sending info to the plotter but nothing happens.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

maddog9022 said:


> my p cuts isn't working it is doing eater on of 2 things. i eather get a message saying this. "can not open the output device. error initializing cutter" or when i mess with the settings it says it is sending info to the plotter but nothing happens.


1. Are you using Vector format files? No jpgs or bmps!
2. Did ou check your baud rate and made sure it was the same in the software that in the plotter? Mine works @ 4800, if I have my plotter © a different baud rate the software will work and say it is cutting but the machine aint doing a thing.

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

i am using the software that it came with to just do some text so i am asumming it is vector and i tried switching the baud rate mine only has 2.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you check the cable? Are you using USB? Try using a different cable. I had a problem with that and when I changed it worked great.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

i tried that too. i used 2 i used the one that came and i went out an bought one.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont know what else to say  What brand is your plotter? Go to the USCutter forum and ask there. They have people dedicated to that, even if you didnt buy from them.
Joe


----------

